# This Is How Uber Takes Over a City



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*This Is How Uber Takes Over a City*
*To conquer America's quirkiest city, the company unleashed its biggest weapon*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-06-23/this-is-how-uber-takes-over-a-city
Bloomberg 6/23/15


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The article does not tell the whole story about what happened at the meetings with government officials and all of the "arrangements" that were made.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The article does not tell the whole story about what happened at the meetings with government officials and all of the "arrangements" that were made.


thanks.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Well that was eye opening. Thanks for the enlightenment. I see why they need so much money.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I see why they need so much money.


..............making "arrangements" can become expensive......................


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..............making "arrangements" can become expensive......................


Many lobbyists, pockets to line, palms to grease but they have many cities and countries to go. Their burn rate must be massive for $$ as well as the drivers.
Seems like the shit will eventually hit the fan.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Uber has contact info on all pax. I would bet U sent out messages to all pax in Portland to bring pressure on the city council, also.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Uber has contact info on all pax. I would bet U sent out messages to all pax in Portland to bring pressure on the city council, also.


Of course... and nothing wrong with that...
BUT
If I were the city  I would require Uber to hire an independent firm to prepare an unbiased survey to be sent to ALL Portland drivers - and submit the unaudited results back to the city.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Uber + independent firm (not associated w/company) do not seem to go together.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Uber + independent firm (not associated w/company) do not seem to go together.


Like oil and water


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Uber + independent firm (not associated w/company) do not seem to go together.


yeah - that's true when Uber is doing something on their own.
But you can't really get away with BS when a judge has to approve things like the firm hired and the wording of the survey sent to drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

............unless "arrangements" are made to make sure that it happens..................


----------

